# Nagios 4 ebuild

## IlGab

Ho cercato qua e la su internet per una ebuild di nagios 4 ma l'unica cosa che ho trovato è che il dev si è ritirato e nessuno più segue il progetto.

Ci sono motivi di fondo sul perchè sia stato abbandonato ?

Conoscete valide alternative per il monitoring?

Grazie

----------

## gutter

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> *

 

Anche se la domanda è un poco datata rispondo lo stesso ... magari qualcuno potrebbe essere ancora interessato. Ho usato per molto tempo opennms e penso sia un sw davvero molto valido.

----------

## ago

Al momento nagios 4 è in portage.

Alternative: icinga, zabbix

----------

